# Just Desserts



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jan 5, 2005)

I cant think of the last time I had dessert. I dont care for it. Never have really.  :roll:  I figure, why cram my pie hole with cake when I can have another helping of BBQ?! 
Are you like me or do you look forward to dessert? Is a sweet ending the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow?


----------



## wasabi (Jan 5, 2005)

*Yes! If I had a choice between dinner or dessert...Let me eat cake.*


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 5, 2005)

I like desserts, but if I had to choose it would be dinner.  I like savory foods more than sweet foods.  I am more apt to crave salsa than chocolate.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 5, 2005)

I prefer the savory and rarely have dessert.  If I feel like something sweet, it is usally with coffee mid morning or afternoon.  The only time I parepare a dessert is when I have guests for dinner.


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 5, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> *Yes! If I had a choice between dinner or dessert...Let me eat cake.*



I'm with Wasabi on this one (as long as she brings her own dessert!)!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jan 5, 2005)

I rarely have dessert too, but Breyer's Oreo ice cream is great, I have a carton in the freezer.


----------



## irishtravel1 (Jan 5, 2005)

I am a chocoholic so bring me dessert any day.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 5, 2005)

I'd eat vanilla bean ice cream every day of every week if I could.

But, I love a good baked potato too.


----------



## Lugaru (Jan 6, 2005)

irishtravel1 said:
			
		

> I am a chocoholic so bring me dessert any day.



Im a bit of a chocoholic too, only for alcohol. (sorry, I just love making that joke... its from an old onion article)

Personally I dont have much of a sweet tooth and when I end up having cake or pie or such it is more as a meal (with lots of milk) instead of a dessert, which I dont know if its worse or healthier. 

My favorite meal/dessert is bitter chocolate ice cream in a bowl with cereal and milk. It take's some some of the sweet off it and makes a great crunchy, refreshing snack.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jan 6, 2005)

(looking around) OH! HERE is my topic! Funny me I though I put it in the GENERAL DISCUSSION area! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! 
Anyhew Lugaru, Im with ya! I enjoy bitter sweet chocolate. Its very seductive. It just tastes great. Milk chocolate is far to sweet for me.


----------



## Haggis (Jan 6, 2005)

If I am going out of my way to cook dinner (this doesn't mean special occasions, just more than run of the mill dinner, like when girlfriend is up) then I can't stand to cook dinner without at least a little something planned for dessert, even if it just store bought ice-cream with crushed Maltesers over the top.


----------



## crewsk (Jan 6, 2005)

I want my dessert! Just think of all those women on the Titanic who passed up dessert!


----------



## mudbug (Jan 6, 2005)

Life is not worth living without ice cream.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Jan 6, 2005)

I would rather have a second helping of mashed potatoes and gravy then a desert.In fact, thet would be my desert.


----------



## Raine (Jan 6, 2005)

Dessert is not always a given, but we do like it. Always have dessert when we have company over for a big feed.  Then there is all the desserts we try out or practice on for competitions.

We have some award winning desserts too!


----------



## mudbug (Jan 6, 2005)

Rainee, I would eat anything you fixed, award-winning or not!


----------



## AllenOK (Jan 6, 2005)

We don't really do much with dessert here.

Even when I do bake something, it's usually gone within 24 hours, between the older boys and my MIL.  I've seen her cut 1/4 of a 12" cake and eat it right there.  When I asked her why she was taking that much, she said, "Because I won't get any of it if I don't!"  I was going to give her that much to take home, but after she ate it right then and there, I didn't give her any.


----------



## middie (Jan 6, 2005)

gimme dessert anytime of day doesn't matter to me


----------



## kyles (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm one of those people when they go out to eat choose their main course on the basis of what will go with the dessert I've chosen!!!

I am improving though, and have been known to forgo dessert in my advancing years, however I do have a very sweet tooth.

Although I don't like rich creamy desserts anymore, except for creme brulee. I love ice cream and I like fruit based desserts, but things like death by chocolate cake do nothing for me.

The other day at an Italian restaurant after quite a large pizza I had a small bowl of marscapone with some syrup soaked tiny little figs and an espresso, divine.


----------



## Brooksy (Jan 7, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Life is not worth living without ice cream.



Deep fried ice cream, that's the trick.....

Also, try adding about a teaspoon of chilli juice to your chocolate cake.

Everybodies entitled to make little mistakes, even Sushi.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jan 8, 2005)

I rather eat a brussel sprout then chomp on a cookie. I know Im a freak.  :roll:


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 9, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> I rather eat a brussel sprout then chomp on a cookie. I know Im a freak.  :roll:




Nah, you are not a freak, DS.  I would rather have a big order of zucchini sticks or onion rings than something sweet.  The only time I crave sweets is after I have eaten Mexican food.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jan 9, 2005)

After mexican food? huh...... I wonder why. I could go for a few zuccini sticks now actually!


----------



## mish (Jan 11, 2005)

I'll take cheese or a cheese souffle any day...Not saying I don't like dessert - but not a priority here.


----------



## sarah (Jan 14, 2005)

i eat desserts all the time,and i'm a chocoholic too...


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 14, 2005)

sarah said:
			
		

> i eat desserts all the time,and i'm a chocoholic too...



sarah, I am a chocoholic too, big time, the dark stuff, but I do not eat desserts all the time, but if I do it does have to be chocolate.  I hve been trying to join my favorite flavors, garlic and chocolate, no go.  ginger and chocolate is not bad.


----------



## abjcooking (Jan 16, 2005)

One year for my birthday I asked for queso dip instead of cake.  I'm not much of a "sweets" person.  I do enjoy some every once in awhile, but 2 desserts that I do enjoy very much are my mom's pound cake and custard and homemade angel food cake topped with sweetened strawberries and whipped cream.


----------



## kansasgirl (Jan 16, 2005)

I do like a bit of good quality chocolate now and again, but I am much more likely to reach for fruit than any kind of dessert. There is one thing I would walk to the moon for however - Mom's shortcake with macerated strawberries. I always requested that instead of birthday cake!


----------

